
Pyston Python JIT Talk - luu
http://www.slideshare.net/KevinModzelewski/pyston-talk-111015
======
nhstanley
Similar effort by Microsoft:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion](https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion)

~~~
fijal
There is a similarity, but there is also a difference. The general difference
(among PyPy/Pyjion/Pyston) is "what to do with CPython C API". As far as I
understand:

* Pyjion says "we gonna add a JIT API to CPython" \- so no touching the C API at all (or the object model)

* Pyston says "we gonna implement our own object model supporting CPython C API", but they seem to have copied large portions of CPython. This is a semi-rigid approach compared to Pyjion, because it's not runtime-swappable

* PyPy says "we gonna implement a fake layer on top of our own object model" which means that while C API is feasible (and mostly implemented), it's gonna be always a compatibility layer with slower approach, but the underlaying data types/GC can change at will

Hope that helps

~~~
mattbillenstein
There are also a few compilers out there -- I've used:
[http://nuitka.net/](http://nuitka.net/) a bit.

------
mattbillenstein
I kinda wish we could get more wood behind a single arrow -- like I understand
they have 80k lines in C extensions, but that has to be something like 8k
lines if rewritten in Python -- and then that gives you access to pypy and now
you can contribute to making that better instead of doing a new thing.

~~~
axiomabsolute
Based on the slides discussing Pypy performance, it looks to me that they're
not confident that rewriting those 80k lines of C would provide sufficient
performance. It might, but if you're not sure that's a lot of risk to take on.

------
omginternets
>2.7

Welp, I guess I'm one of the complainers. Is there something in particular
that prevents creating a JIT for py3?

~~~
mattbillenstein
It's pretty well documented Dropbox has a very large 2.7 codebase.

------
fijal
The talk is from Dec 2015, has already been on hacker news I believe (but
can't find the discussion)

------
ludamad
I'm curious what the best performance gain they think they can get by sticking
to their current approach (idealistically).

~~~
fijal
They think (from what I understood) that the limit is "above pypy performance"

------
_navaneethan
Yet another sibling in python family :)

